# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  10/25/2016 : MRT Dongle update is out ver 1.29

## mohamed73

What's news in the new version ? 
  Quote:
    			 				1. Fixed some bugs, and now meizu Note2 after unlock 100% working!!
2.adjust HUAWEI software
3.Fixed some bugs in previous version 			 		   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
For MRT Dongle Followers come to MRT Team Facebook : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Discussed MRT Dongle Ver 1.29 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

